# Foslom-Sacramento Group Ride: August 7th



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi All, 

There is a great group ride we have every Saturday out of Folsom, CA. It is suited for most road cyclists with a goal of having fun, being safe, and improving our skills. I would love to open the invitation to anyone that would like to attend. Below are the details 

This Saturday, we are going to head up to El Dorado Hills for a nice change of scenery. This ride includes two very scenic roads with very minimal car traffic. We will offer a more challenging variation for the faster group so that they will not feel left out  The total distance is approximately 30 miles for the normal ride, and about 38 miles for the more challenging ride. Both rides will turn around at the Shingle Springs General Store where we will be met with refreshments and food by our great support team. 

Please join us and invite a friend! I look forward to seeing everyone on Saturday! 

Please rsvp if you are attending.

Here are the Ride Details:

Date: August 7th

Bike Route: Folsom streets to Green Valley, to Malcolm Dixon, to Deer Valley, and then returning via Green Valley back to the starting point. For those that want to add a challenging variation, we will take the same route but add Jenkins to Luneman, back to Green Valley. 

Fast Paced Ride Leader: Quinn Hawkinson

Moderate Paced Ride Leader: TBD

Meeting Location: Safeway Shopping Center Parking Lot at the corner of Prairie City and Iron Point Road, Folsom

Route Distance: Approximately 30 Miles for the normal route, 38 Miles for the Longer Route

Route Pace: Moderate Pace: TBD by group leader. 

Starting Time: 7:00am, Riders will leave at 7:15am sharp

Questions: Quinn [email protected] 730-2003


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

I look forward to riding with you guys again. I'm riding Mt. Tam tomorrow or I'd join you.


----------



## J_B (Apr 13, 2004)

I would love to join you as I have been looking to hook up with some road rides in the area. 

I am doing the Grouse Ridge Ride tomorrow on the trail bike and am doing the group road ride with Spin City Bikes in Roseville on Sunday morning and then doing some shuttles on the downhill bike later that day. I do want to come out on the next one so please keep posting!


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

*Thanks for the message JB and Stealth*

Stealth and JB, sounds like you both have some great rides this weekend, and that is all that counts! Hope to have you both join us soon! Look for posts on a weekly basis now. 

Enjoy the ride and the weekend!

Cheers,

Folsom


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

*Great Ride Everyone*

This last Saturday ride was fantastic. We had two new people join us and the weather was perfect. Jerry from So Cal was one of the strongest riders we have seen, nice job Jerry! Gotta love those 21% grades  Everyone had a great time and the rest stop food and drink was awesome. A few pictures are at the bottom page of the following link: 

http://www.worldofsusan.com/Worldof2004.htm

Hope to see everyone next weekend!

Cheers,

Folsom


----------

